# Singer Tiny Tailor Mending Machine



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

model TT700. Picked this up a for a song at the thrift store but it's missing the electric adapter. I know it is a 4.5 volt adapter but I don't know the amps required. Info not listed in the manual. Singer does not make this machine any more and cannot/will not supply me with information. Does anyone have this machine? Could you please check your adapter for me? Thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Check with ebay seller birddance-enterprises. He had the needles for our 'toy' Singer model 20 that no one else could find.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thanks Cyndi. He has nothing for sale at the moment but I sent a message.


----------

